# any way to reprogram a used FOB?



## jellyhead (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought a used FOB from ebay to replace a non functioning one for my 2014 2LT. This is the non keyless start model. I assumed it would be possible to program just as a new one would. Unfortunately that's not the case. Is there any way to reprogram a FOB once it has been programmed to another vehicle. I have been searching for a method to reset the used fob. Certainly there is a way to remove the vehicle data from the previous vehicle.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The car is programmed to recognize the FOB, not the FOB to the car.

The car won't know if the FOB is new or used......but the dealer will have to perform the programming.
Take the car and both FOBs in.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Instructions for adding a fob can be found starting on page 2-4 of the owner's manual. The owner should be able to add a fob, but only the dealer can remove them (and even then, can only wipe all fobs from the system and reprogram in the desired ones).

If you've followed the instructions, and it's not working, you might want to change the battery. If it's still not working, it's either defective or the wrong model of fob.


----------



## jellyhead (Oct 17, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Instructions for adding a fob can be found starting on page 2-4 of the owner's manual. The owner should be able to add a fob, but only the dealer can remove them (and even then, can only wipe all fobs from the system and reprogram in the desired ones).
> 
> If you've followed the instructions, and it's not working, you might want to change the battery. If it's still not working, it's either defective or the wrong model of fob.


The instructions in the owners manual were only for the keyless start option. I did find instructions as follows:


1. Place an already programmed key in the key cylinder 

2. Cycle the ignition from OFF to ON (RUN) to OFF. 

3. Within 15 seconds, insert the new key in the ignition. Turn the ignition to the ON (RUN) or START position. The "security" indicator light will go on and then off. Turn the ignition "OFF". 

4. The new key will now start the vehicle. 

This didn't work, the new key started the car but the DIC displayed the theft system message. I read some information found on google search claiming that vehicle information was actually saved to the FOB.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jellyhead said:


> I read some information found on google search claiming that vehicle information was actually saved to the FOB.


Yeah, and the internet believes in bigfoot, UFOs, and 9/11 was in inside job. :grin:

Maybe some fobs do. These don't. I suppose it's possible that too many fobs have been programmed into the car's memory and it can't take another. However, I tend to lean toward a incompatible or broken fob.

But, this all raises a question - how is it that the key works in your car mechanically? I thought the physical keys themselves were like the old keys - they only worked in the matching car??


----------



## jellyhead (Oct 17, 2015)

I took the key blade out of the old fob which wasn't working. I bought the used fob off ebay because there was something wrong with one of the fobs I had. The battery was going dead really fast. I know the Battery wasn't dead in the new/used one because I just put a new one in it to make sure.


----------

